# TTOC members' area access



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is there a problem with the TTOC members.area at the moment - it just says, "this board is currently unavailable" and won't let me access the control panel or anything. :?


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

The hosting company have been contacted for a resolution


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TT Owners Club said:


> The hosting company have been contacted for a resolution


so i assume others have no access either?


John-H said:


> Is there a problem with the TTOC members.area at the moment - it just says, "this board is currently unavailable" and won't let me access the control panel or anything. :?


 asking the wrong questions John :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I PM'd Nem earlier about server errors & then site taken down to repair prob, I assume.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Yes it's down ATM John.


Gazzer said:


> so i assume others have no access either?


Yes Gaz you assumed right.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> Yes it's down ATM John.
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> ...


Nick pay the bill ya tight git lol :roll:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Might need one of these to power it...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

that Peter is the mk2 flux capacitor of power adaptors :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep looks like its down I can't log in either :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yep looks like its down I can't log in either :?


Our own yellow is now orange  getting her re sprayed Andy?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Yep looks like its down I can't log in either :?
> ...


He's seen the light


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Yep looks like its down I can't log in either :?
> ...


Wash your mouth out young man never never and never again :?


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

It's working again


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Just a thought but who do we use to host the Website ?

I ask because my son Matt works for a company called Nimbus Hosting who are amazing ( not that I'm biased  )

Gary


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

TTOC server presently uses http://www.blackfoot.co.uk/


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Phope, thanks for getting back to me.

Would the committee be interested in talking to Nimbus or are you guys tied in to Blackfoot ?

Gary


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Coope said:


> Hey Phope, thanks for getting back to me.
> 
> Would the committee be interested in talking to Nimbus or are you guys tied in to Blackfoot ?
> 
> Gary


You'd be best sending a PM to Nick....he organises all the techie stuff - I just pay the bills


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Nick ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nem the Chairman :wink:


----------

